# Need Turkey stuffing recipes or ideas



## 4meandthem (Oct 5, 2010)

This has been one of my weeker concoctions troughout the years when I have devised my own.

I could really use some help or Ideas for a turkey stuffing.

I usually wind up making my wife's grandmother's recipe for my wife but it is just too plain for me.

She Used white bread,giblets,onion,celery and poultry seasoning and that's about it.I can't even eat it anymore!

Please share some recipes with this Turkey!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2010)

I use the basic recipe my Mom used to make.  Bell's seasoning mix, onions, celery, mushrooms and turkey broth.  I just follow the recipe on the box.

I have also made cornbread stuffing with breakfast sausage in it and oyster stuffing.  Both the oyster and the sausage can be add-in to any stuffing recipe.  In recent years, I don't make either as SO is opposed to meat/fish in her stuffing.

I don't stuff the bird but cook the stuffing separately in the oven.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 6, 2010)

Use good bread--either make it yourself or buy it.  I use a mix of white and wheat.

Cube your bread and dry it in the oven.  Cook plenty of celery and onions in some broth, and add a stick of butter.  Mix dry bread and celery mixture, adding more broth if necessary to moisten bread.  I always beat up 3 or 4 eggs and stir them into the mix.  Remember that the bread is very bland, so add some salt to the broth.  Finely chop some fresh sage and stir that in, too.

In the bird or out--as long as you let some of the stuffing get crispy and crunchy--that is my favorite part.

Pecans are nice in stuffing, as is wild rice.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 6, 2010)

Dang, now I can't wait til Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Laury (Oct 6, 2010)

After years of the same old sage dressing we had in our family, we tried this recipe.  It was an instant huge hit and we've made it ever since.  The garlic, lemon and parsley are wonderful to add to the Thanksgiving flavors.

LEMON- PARSLEY STUFFING

10 C. dry bread cubes (about 14 slices)
1 C. finely chopped onion
1 C. snipped parsley
4 tsp. finely shredded lemon peel
          (Can sometimes be found dried where bulk spices
            and herbs are sold)
2 tsp. dried thyme
4 tsp. dried marjoram
2-3 tsp. dried sage
½ tsp. salt
½ tsp. pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced (or more if you like)
1 C. butter or margarine, melted
2 slightly beaten eggs
1  c. water or chicken broth
¼ c. lemon juice (Again, adjust to suit your taste)

Combine bread, onion, parsley, lemon peel, marjoram, thyme, sage, salt, pepper and garlic.
Mix well.  Combine melted butter, eggs, water/chicken broth and lemon juice; toss with bread mixture.

Use mixture to stuff one 10-12 lb. turkey. Or spoon into a 2 quart greased casserole, adding about 1 1/2- 2 cups of
chicken or vegetable stock to moisten.  Bake, covered, in a 325 degree oven, for 30-40 minutes.
Makes about 7 cups dressing.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 6, 2010)

I like the lemon parsley Idea and the cornbread stuffings I have had had a nice texture.I may combine the two but could use some more ideas.

I know i don't want a white bread stuffing heavy on green herbs.
I prefer my osters raw and I love sausage but it sound a little too heavy for an already heavy meal.

Sourdough is another thought as well as a multi grain bread.

Do you think fresh basil would just get killed in a stuffing?It might  work the lemon cornbread flavors.how about cherry tomato halves? Too weird?Cubed cheese?Which one?


----------



## Laury (Oct 6, 2010)

I think of basil and tomatoes as summer foods.  I might go with something more seasonal.  How about wild rice as a base, or mixed with bread, and adding some cubed squash and/or root vegetables.  Maybe some nuts and cranberries.  Maybe mix in the lemon and garlic somehow.  If it were me, I'd like it to look and taste like autumn.  Also, tarragon goes well with poultry.  Maybe add a little of that.
Cheese?  For me that's a stretch.  I can't imagine a melty cheese in my stuffing.  Not to say it wouldn't work.  It's just not for me.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 6, 2010)

I think the cranberries would work with lemon!
Corn bread has me with the lemon.
I am big on rosemary and it will probably go good with those.

I may try a multi grain bread with butternut and maybe brussle sprouts.I like the squash idea and Autumn is the way to go.

I don't use tarragon much.I need to give more attention.


----------



## Laury (Oct 6, 2010)

Just had another thought that would go along with some of the other ideas we've been tossing around.  Caramelized onions!  They would work so well with lemon, squash and cranberries.  Please let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 6, 2010)

My stuffing recipe:

1 whole chicken
About 2 loaves day old bread or corn bread equialent.  Lightly toasted
1 large onion, rough chopped
Two large eggs
1/2 bunch celery, more if desired, sliced 1/4 inch 
Poultry seasoning mix (dried)
Plenty of sage
Salt and pepper

Simmer chicken till it falls off bone, debone, reserving liquid

Starting with bread, mix with reserved liquid till moist and add onions, celery, eggs, and spices to taste. For my taste it is hard to overdo them.  Especially sage.  I use lots of pepper, not much salt.  Mix in chicken.  Add liquid till moist, but not runny.

Stuff the bird or bake till done (about an hour) @350, or both


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wild and Brown Rice mix (cooked) with green onion, water chestnuts, dried cranberries and dried cherries. Yum!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2010)

sweet italian turkey sausage, removed from casing and browned in grapeseed oil; crimini mushrooms, celery, and onions sweated in butter; 1 bag of pepperidge farm herb seasoned bread cubes; 1 bag of pepperidge farm seasoned corn bread cubes; 2 cups or so of college inn chicken broth, 1/2 stick of butter.

everything except the broth is mixed in a large bowl, then spooned into a 13 x 9 deep pyrex baking dish. 

the chicken broth is drizzled over the entire thing until you can start to see it pooling in the bottom of the dish.

cover the dish in foil, and bake with the turkey during it's last 20 minutes in the oven. remove and tent the turkey with foil. while the turkey rests, remove the foil from the stuffing dish and dot with butter. return to oven and crank up heat to 450. bake a few minutes until the butter melts and the top begins to crust.


----------



## Linux (Oct 7, 2010)

I was looking for a turkey stuffing, too, and thought Ina Garten's sausage and herb stuffing to be pretty much perfect.

Link: The Best Thanksgiving Stuffing Ever | LimeLife
Recipe:


6 cups 1-inch bread cubes, white or sourdough (1 1/2 pound loaf)
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter
2 cups medium-diced yellow onion (2 onions)
1 cup medium-diced celery (2 stalks)
2 Granny Smith apples, unpeeled, cored and large-diced
2 tablespoons chopped flat-leaf parsley
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3/4 pound sweet or spicy Italian sausage, casings removed
1 cup chicken stock
1 cup dried cranberries
 -Preheat the oven to 300 degrees.
 -Place the bread cubes in a single layer on a sheet pan and bake for 7  minutes. Raise the oven temperature to 350 degrees F. Remove the bread  cubes to a very large bowl.
 -Meanwhile, in a large saute pan, melt the butter and add the onions,  celery, apples, parsley, salt and pepper. Saute over medium heat for 10  minutes, until the vegetables are softened. Add to the bread cubes.
 -In the same saute pan, cook the sausage over medium heat for about  10 minutes, until browned and cooked through, breaking up the sausage  with a fork while cooking. Add to the bread cubes and vegetables.
 -Add the chicken stock and cranberries to the mixture, mix well, and  pour into a 9 by 12-inch baking dish. Bake for 30 minutes, until browned  on top and hot in the middle. Serve warm.
 And that's it! Of course, you can add your own variations on the  recipe too. Throw in some carrots, mushrooms, whatever you want. I'm a  fan of adding in a little Bell's Seasoning and think an egg or two makes  the stuffing a bit more moist.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 7, 2010)

My idea is not to stuff it at all, or if you want to stuff it, I'd say make stuffing separate from the bird. In this way bird cooks better. Now this is just an idea.


----------



## niquejim (Oct 7, 2010)

Mine is very similar to the one Linux posted, only I don't use the parsley (but I do use a bit of poultry seasoning) and I use equal parts Italian, sourdough and pumpernickel. I also glaze the bird with an apple/ancho glaze


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 8, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> Dang, now I can't wait til Thanksgiving!!



You don't have to...celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving with your Northern Friends this weekend!


----------

